# Does anyone have a recipe for fruit dip?



## Leila (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for a Fruit Dip?


----------



## Gemini (Sep 3, 2004)

This is one I always make for New Years Eve-it's really good!

8 ounces package cream cheese
13 ounces ie small jar marshmellow cream
1/2 teaspoon ginger
2 tablespoons orange rind
  * dash of nutmeg
 pineapple juice
 red and green apples


Cream together cream cheese, marshmallow cream, orange rind and spices. Wash, core and slice apples into wedges.  Dip wedges into pineapple juice to prevent discolouration.  Serve.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 3, 2004)

I found these two in my Company's Coming cookbook but have never tried:

Easy Fruit Dip

1 cup plain yogurt
3 tbsp. icing sugar
1/2 tsp. grated lemon peel(may use a little less)

Combine all ingredients-makes 1 cup.


Caramel Fruit Dip

1 cup sour cream
1 tbsp. brown sugar
1 tbsp. Kahlua

Stir together. If you omit the Kahlua, add a little more brown sugar to taste. Recipe suggests to make a good amount because this will disappear in a flash! Makes 1 cup.

Good luck!


----------



## Gemini (Sep 3, 2004)

This is one I always make for New Years Eve-it's really good!

8 ounces package cream cheese
13 ounces ie small jar marshmellow cream
1/2 teaspoon ginger
2 tablespoons orange rind
  * dash of nutmeg
 pineapple juice
 red and green apples


Cream together cream cheese, marshmallow cream, orange rind and spices. Wash, core and slice apples into wedges.  Dip wedges into pineapple juice to prevent discolouration.  Serve.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 3, 2004)

*Fruit Dip*

These are two favorites.

Happy Times Fruit Dip
8 ounces cream cheese, softened 
3/4 c sugar 
1/3 c Liquor (Kahlua, Amaretto, rum, Bailey's Chambord, etc) 
1 c sour cream 
1/3 c chopped nuts

1.Beat the cream cheese in a mixer bowl until smooth. Add the sugar gradually, beating constantly for 5 minutes or until light and fluffy.
2.Add the liquor. Beat for 1 minute or until blended. Fold in sour cream and nuts. Chill covered for 2 hours.

Brown Sugar Cream Sauce 
1 c sour cream
1/2 c brown sugar
1 ts vanilla

Mix together and serve.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 4, 2004)

MARSHMALLOW DRESSING

1/4 to 1/2 cup fruit juice (orange, pineapple and/or apple)
                   or Grand Marnier liqueur
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
4 ounces Marshmallow Fluff

Blend cream cheese and Marshmallow Fluff thoroughly. 
Gradually add liquid to desired consistency.
Spoon over fruit salad or serve as a dip for prepared fruit.

Good Luck!


----------



## merstarr (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are two:

CREAMY ORANGE FRUIT DIP 

Ingredients:
1 package cream cheese 
1/2 cup brown sugar (or to taste)
1 teaspoon finely shredded orange peel (or to taste) 
1/3 cup crushed pecans 
1 tsp. vanilla 

Directions:
Mix together all ingredients until smooth. Place in a nice bowl and surround on a tray or platter with strawberries, kiwis, grapes, apple slices, oranges, pear and peach slices. You may use all of these or just some. 

from chefmom.com


FRUIT DIP - STRAWBERRY FONDUE DIP

In a sauce pan over medium heat place one cup orange juice, two cups sour cream, four ounces cream cheese, one cup packed brown sugar, a dash nutmeg, and three ounces grand marnier.
Heat until hot, stirring constantly. 
Goes well with many types of fruit, such as strawberries.

posted by abruzzoguy - food network forum


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

I tend to use this with cantalopes and honey dews but its also good with strawberries. 

1 package of raspberry or blackberry 
appropriate amount of water. 1:4 ratio of berries to water
Sugar depends on how sweet you want it. 
1 1/2 lemon - sliced into thin peices
a little pince of salt 

Cook the water and berry and sugar until the sauce is thick stir occasionally. Add in the lemon pieces and salt. keep stiring until desired thickness.  

Im also trying alter this recipie to make this taste more creamier can anyone help me on that?


----------



## grammadee (Sep 5, 2004)

My sister uses a simple and delicious dip for her wonderful and popular fruit platters, what she does is combine blueberry yogurt (not the fruit on the bottom kind) with equal amounts of light cool whip, it is light and delicious ... and so uncomplicated!


----------



## Lyn 221 (Sep 6, 2004)

I use this one quite frequently:
1 - 8 oz cool whip
1 8 oz cream cheese
powdered sugar
[can add flavorings such as Frangelica (my favorite) ]
Enjoy!!
Lyn 221


----------



## YankeeGurl153 (Sep 8, 2004)

*fruit dip*

i have a real simple one.

marshmallow fluff if you dont know what that is (cuz some people i know dont)  just melt marshmallow on LOW heat

then just add one bar of creamcheese

there ya go  YUMMY


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 9, 2004)

Low Cal Fruit Dip

Pour a cup of Splendor in a ceral bowl....dip pieces of fresh fruit in it and eat.


----------



## Leila (Sep 14, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the tips all...I'll let you know how it goes at my next party


----------



## Juliev (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is a different one.. and you can't get much easier...

Chocolate-Peanut Butter Fruit Dip

2 containers (4oz each) chocolate pudding or 3/4 cup prepared chocolate pudding
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter
Assorted fruit--grapes, pineapple chunks, apple wedges, strawberries, etc

Stir both together until smooth.. serve with assorted fruit


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2004)

Creamy Fruit Dip

1 8oz. pkg cream cheese (ff or reg is fine)
3/4 c. packed brown sugar
1 C (8oz) sour cream (red. fat or reg is fine)
2 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp lemon extract
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 C cold milk
1 (3.4oz) pkg instant vanilla pudding
Assorted Fresh Fruit (especially apples!)

In a small mixing bowl, beat cream cheese & brown sugar till smooth.
Beat in sour cream, extracts, & cinnamon till smooth.
Add milk & mix well.
Add pudding mix, beat on low speed for 2 min.
Cover & refrigerate for at least 1 hour. 
Serve with fruit.
Yield: 3-1/2 cups.


----------

